# Fixing a warped table top



## mmcourtney (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a table that I dug out of a trash pile and it is a nice size so hated to not give it new life...the corners are warped and it has cracks etc. it is very weathered but I have sanded it downand have plans to refinish it. What are the best ways to fix the warping?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

First of all sanding a finish off wood isn't a good idea. It tends to get what is on the surface and leaves what is penetrated into the wood. Any refinishing project should start with a chemical paint and varnish remover. 

The cracks usually involves cutting the top apart where the crack is and gluing it back together.

A warp is usually caused by an imbalance in the moisture content from one side to the other. If this is the case sometimes you can wet the concave side of the top and place the crown side in the sun to dry it out. The idea is to make the concave side swell up while making the crown side shrink. You just have to be sure to take the wood out of the sun before it gets completely 100% flat or it may crown the other direction. Once you get the top flat it's a good idea to put a finish on both sides of the top so the moisture content is sealed in evenly.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*between old and new ....*

The weather look might have been really cool ... I donno? The new look may not work with the rest of the table being weathered ... I donno? Before and after photos would be good, but sounds like that didn't happen. 

What Steve said about fixing warps is true. It depends on the degree of "finish" you want this trash pick to have as to how far you should go. Cutting the warped boards apart and regluing is a fairly big project, requires accurate cuts, some number of clamps, and some skill in getting them aligned to properly glue them back together. Are you up for this?

What type of sander did you use to remove the finish? If you used a belt sander, there may be some deep scratches remaining.... I donno? If you used a random orbit sander that may not have gone deep enough ... I donno? Do you have any experience with a hand plane? Slight cups and warps can be removed by planing followed by sanding.

Got a photo of what you have now? Post by going to "Manage Attachments" under the reply text and browsing your computer for one... :nerd2:


----------

